# Wolf Chemicals WO-1N & WF-1NT review



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

*Wolf Chemicals WO-1N Trim & WF-1NT wheel cleaner review*

Hi All,

WF-1NT Nano wheel cleaner "Clean & coat"
&
WO-1N Tyre and trim dressing

The test subject was my Fab which was washed last weekend. To remove stuborn brake dust I would opt for WF-1P "Brake duster" but what I wanted to see is if WF-1NT could cope with being a touchless wheel cleaner that also leaves protection behind, onto the pic's.........

Wheel not too dirty.......




























WF-1NT doing it's stuff........




























Left to dwell for a few mins and then rinsed with PW........





































The wheels were pretty much spotless (the marks you see in the corners are where pitting has occured and I need a refurb ) and by the looks of the beading protection is definately visable, I have not used any form of protection on the wheels for a fair amount of time as I had this review in mind.

Onto the dressing WO-1N, I have used this before so I knew what to expect but it still amazes me how easy to use this stuff is! Just apply with a app and what it dry before your eyes so no sling etc...........:thumb:

Pic's.........

1 x Coat applied, nice semi-gloss finish.










2 x Coats applied, Glossy finish.



















Final thoughts............

The wheels cleaner is easy to use with good results and the fact it leaves protection behind is a great bonus, not a bad smell too!

The Tyre & Trim dressing is great stuff, very easy to use and also a little goes a long way, you can choose the finish you want. This is in my top 3 tyres dressings.

Cheers

Howard


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great little review Howard, i'm yet to try the Nano Wheel cleaner so it was nice to read a review about it.

Chris


----------



## MuttGrunt (May 25, 2009)

Great review! I hope to add some things myself sooner than later.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great review, I am planning on putting together an order but it is hard to pull the trigger with little online reporting since it is so new. Did the wheels gain any slickness after the wash?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

christian900se said:


> Thanks for the great review, I am planning on putting together an order but it is hard to pull the trigger with little online reporting since it is so new. Did the wheels gain any slickness after the wash?


No need to fear, my friend . Once the wheels have been dried, yes they'll be much slicker and much easier to clean the next time round! Also, since this wasn't really designed to be a "touchless" wheel cleaner, the fact that they came up clean as a whistle and left behind protection with no working it in should tell you something .


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

looks good but i would really like to see this product used on unprotected and dirty,brake dust covered wheel's :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

swiftjon said:


> looks good but i would really like to see this product used on unprotected and dirty,brake dust covered wheel's :thumb:


Hi Johnny boy,

That was not the idea with this test, as said in original post I wanted to see if WF-1NT could cope with being more of a touchless cleaner, spray on, rinse and walk away and it did do a good job. If I needed more cleaning power then I could either work the product in or go for a tougher cleaner like WF-1P.

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great review, and something I was wondering when I used my sample today.

I'll give that a try tomorrow in terms of spraying on, leaving, then blasting off. Is the protection still there for you?

Russ.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Great review, and something I was wondering when I used my sample today.
> 
> I'll give that a try tomorrow in terms of spraying on, leaving, then blasting off. Is the protection still there for you?
> 
> Russ.


Hi Russ!

So it's not intended to be a "spray on, blast off" wheel cleaner but the nano particles will attach themselves to the surface whether it's worked in or not, but not working it in will surely have an effect on the bonding. All nano coatings should be worked in to an extent as they need to be sort of "put into place" mechanically.


----------

